# Bidding on Commercial Job ~Help me!~



## df3photo (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't know if this is the right place for this thread or not... if not feel free to move it... thanks

 OK, So I have the opportunity to bid on a rather large job where I photograph a company's products at there factory. The Products range from small equipment to Large machinery that I would have to light and shoot where it lays...
  I am going to go and look at the items that need shot and to talk to them about this gig next week. I have never bid on a job like this before, so If anyone has any tips or suggestions on what I should take into consideration PLEASE let me know.
  I am sure I can do the job lighting and all of that and know I may have to jell some lights in the factory and all of that jazz but... tips on how to handle making the bid and negotiations and all of that, is where most of my problems lie... I will take tips on shooting in factories and well anything that might help me... let me know!

 thanks, any questions let me know...


----------



## df3photo (Jan 25, 2007)

bumpedy bump bump....


----------



## ladyphotog (Jan 25, 2007)

What are they wanting to use it for? What rights do they want? Do they want everything shot on background or not?


----------



## craig (Jan 26, 2007)

Never shot in a factory, but I do a lot of location work. First question to ask is how will these shots be used. If the shots are being used for records or insurance purposes then you could be in and out no problem. If they are for display purposes then a lot more time will be needed. Then figure the environment. Does this shoot need to go during working hours when you have little time and people are in the way? Or can you shoot it after hours when you can take your time and get things just right? Ideally you need a background that is not distracting. Room for lights and bounce cards? I shoot tungsten on location so I always check on the availability of outlets and all that happy stuff.

The bid will be tough. My general rule is: if you think the work can be shot in two hours, bid for four hours of shooting. Always bid high. That way no one is disappointed.


----------



## df3photo (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, I guess as far as i know know they are using the images for display, websites and printed fliers etc... so pretty much everything...  I hadnt thought of when to shoot too much... but yes it would be good for shooting on weekends or when there are less people around, for some of the smaller stuff I guess there is a spare room i can shoot in and be left alone, but I have to wait for the teamsters to bring the equipment in for me... I am shooting it in digital... and only have a couple monolights... so alot is going to be improvised I'm sure... but I maybe able to borrow some lights from friends...


----------



## craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sounds like a good gig! The spare room will come in handy. Not sure of your lighting style, but I do not use more then 2 lights and a million gobos and bounce cards. Next question is will they be shot on seamless or will the shots need a stylist or art director? I have found that working with an ad can speed things along and add an extra set of eyes. I have also worked with nightmare art directors. Definitely two sides to that story. As you are shooting make sure that you show the client or ad what you are coming up with. I ounce had a client bounce hours of work because she said "your the photographer, I trust you".


----------



## df3photo (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, I dont know the answer to  those questions yet... I will meet with them this comming week and find out. I haddnt thought of the Art Director thing....
 as far as the seamless, Im not sure... I guess that depends on what they want for sure. I guess we will talk it over when im there. 
 For lighting style, i dont really have one... i figure its going to look like a catologe shoot... but if they want something better I can do that too... Maybe I will even if they dont say to, along with the regular pics...


----------



## craig (Jan 28, 2007)

Keep us posted.


----------



## df3photo (Feb 4, 2007)

So... I got snowed in... I emailed my friend (the contact for this gig) and let her know that i wasnt going to make it there that week like we discussed... she said it was cool cause they just got loaded with work and wouldnt have time for me or the photo shoot until the beginning of march anyway... 
  So that gives me more time to update my portfolio and stuff.... Ill let you know what happens... when it happens...


----------

